# Holiday pictures



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

We just came back today from our weekend break from Channels Lodge
It was quite nice actually! The babies definitely enjoyed the strolls outside and the hotel rooms were also very nice and tidy, and best of all dog friendly!
Prada decided to have the couch all to herself the majority of the time hehe!
We stayed in one of the suites for a night, but then decided to upgrade to the cottage suite because it had a huge enclosed garden for Prada Gucci and Coco to run around in.
We also went to Diva dogs for Grooming and shopping 
Gucci got a little bandanna and Prada and Coco got little cute bows on their head and they really smelled GORGEOUS (I ended up buying the doggy perfume they used )
They also had their bum hair trimmed which I found hilarious LOL!
I bought them loads of doggy toys and 2 new beds and 2 new carrier bags for christmas (I will post pics after xmas when they open their pressies )


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, sounds like you had a great time! love all the pics, my favorite one is the 3 dogs in a bowl, so cute  . that red harness that Prada is wearing looks like one i have for my girls, is it a Susan Lanci step in?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> Wow, sounds like you had a great time! love all the pics, my favorite one is the 3 dogs in a bowl, so cute  . that red harness that Prada is wearing looks like one i have for my girls, is it a Susan Lanci step in?


Thank you  Yes it was lovely
Well spotted ! All 3 of their harnesses is susan lancy actually
Prada's red one is the stardust tailbow, Gucci's Orange one is the plain stardust and Coco's (even though you can't see it well apart from the 6th photo because the harness is black like her) is the twisted whiskers one.
I Love her harnesses because they are so comfy


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Me too, i love Susan Lanci step in harnesses, so pretty and lightweight. i have the Tailbow one for Tootsie and the Tinkies garden ones for Minnie and Peyton


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> Me too, i love Susan Lanci step in harnesses, so pretty and lightweight. i have the Tailbow one for Tootsie and the Tinkies garden ones for Minnie and Peyton


I haven't bought the tinkies garden one yet  
Maybe I'll get one for xmas


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the pic of the three of them in the bowl on the table. That was absolutely adorable!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

3 dogs 1 bowl ha ha ha soooooooo cute


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> I like the pic of the three of them in the bowl on the table. That was absolutely adorable!


Thank you 
Its a shame I couldn't get them all to look at me for the photo



mooberry said:


> 3 dogs 1 bowl ha ha ha soooooooo cute


LOOL 
Thank you


----------

